
‘When the Glaciers Disappear, Those Species Will Go Extinct’ - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/16/climate/glaciers-melting-alaska-washington.html
======
quickben
Do people prefer this reading experience on mobile?

Personally I found it very hard to want to continue reading with all the
interruptions.

~~~
Etheryte
No, this is insane. Having to scroll a full screen for a single sentence — who
thought this was a good idea?

~~~
fencepost
It's the kind of thing the NYT has been doing since Snow Fall back in 2012
[0], to mixed feelings [1][2][3].

[0] [http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/index.html](http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-fall/index.html)

[1]
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/12/new-y...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/12/new-
york-times-snow-fall-feature/320253/)

[2] [https://www.fastcompany.com/3020689/the-new-york-times-
fight...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3020689/the-new-york-times-fights-snow-
fall-fatigue-with-more-snow-falls-and-it)

[3]
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/08/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/08/snow_fall_the_jockey_the_scourge_of_the_new_york_times_bell_and_whistle.html)

------
mg794613
Maybe it's a interesting article, but I guess I'll never know because I am
missing half ot the text because of this "beautiful scrolling feature"

------
patrickg_zill
Greenland glacier called Jakobshavn, the largest in the north Atlantic, is
growing in size after decreasing for several years. It's almost like there's a
cycle...

~~~
twright
"Turn off the alarms everyone, _this_ part of the building isn't on fire."

It takes more than a few data-points to declare a trend reversed, especially
one this big. In the paper I believe you're referring to they even conclude:

> Despite the slowdown and thickening we report here, glacier flow still
> exceeds the velocities of the early 1990s, when the mass balance of the
> glacier was nearly in equilibrium, and continues to contribute to
> Greenland’s net ice mass loss. [1]

[1]:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41561-019-0329-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41561-019-0329-3)

~~~
drharby
I think you ate not genuinely interpreting your parents message. Theres alarms
and then theres reasons to ve concerned about the future.

Why so damn hostile to an otherwise decent observation

------
justforfunhere
off topic: The researchers featured in this article are out in the wild,
collecting samples, making observations etc. That seems to be the complete
opposite of the desk jobs that people in software have. Come to think of it,
even though there is lot of money in software, but I don't think you ever get
to know the world around you or enjoy life better than say a geologist or
similar jobs.

~~~
veryworried
When you are working in software, you are not “sitting at a desk”, you’re
sitting at the helm of the future. All of the advancements and evolution of
mankind and life on this earth have led us to the creation of civilization’s
most important tool: the computer. And as computers weave more into the fabric
of our world and everyday life, those who master them wield power like Gods.
There’s no place I’d rather be.

~~~
ianstallings
I've spent a lot of time in software and I am looking to exit so I can spend
more time away from the desk, but I have to say - this is a great attitude to
have!

------
ScottFree
"When the Glaciers Disappear"

90 Percent Of The World’s Glaciers Are GROWING - [https://principia-
scientific.org/climate-shock-90-percent-wo...](https://principia-
scientific.org/climate-shock-90-percent-worlds-glaciers-growing/)

The source for the link isn't some crackpot either. It's NASA.

~~~
imgabe
If you read the NASA source, it is talking only about Antarctica. NASA doesn't
say anything about this being "90% of the world's glaciers". That is inserted
by the author who is commenting on the NASA study, and is unsupported.

It is entirely possible that the Antarctic ice is growing while the Arctic is
shrinking. That doesn't mean that there is no consequence to the loss of
Arctic ice, or that it won't cause extinctions and a shift in climate in the
Arctic.

~~~
leftyted
It's still interesting that Antarctic ice is growing (according to this study
at least). I've certainly never heard that before. In fact I've heard lots
about Antarctic ice melting.

From the NASA press release:

> “The good news is that Antarctica is not currently contributing to sea level
> rise, but is taking 0.23 millimeters per year away,” Zwally said. “But this
> is also bad news. If the 0.27 millimeters per year of sea level rise
> attributed to Antarctica in the IPCC report is not really coming from
> Antarctica, there must be some other contribution to sea level rise that is
> not accounted for.”

Apparently the study contradicts the IPCC report in a pretty significant way.
The press release does mention that the trend is not good, but the idea that
Antarctica is gaining ice is news to me.

------
alwaysanagenda
From Wikipedia:

>"More than 99 percent of all species, amounting to over five billion species,
that ever lived on Earth are estimated to have died out. Estimates on the
number of Earth's current species range from 10 million to 14 million, of
which about 1.2 million have been documented and over 86 percent have not yet
been described. In 2016, scientists reported that 1 trillion species are
estimated to be on Earth currently with only one-thousandth of one percent
described."

Life is a cycle. Glaciers are a cycle.

------
lowken10
Did you know that Canada was once a tropical climate? I'm just saying it's
possible that the earth's climate has been changing for billions of years and
will continue to change after they take away our freedom by placing a tax on
energy.

~~~
ChrisClark
Yes, the Earth changes slowly, and has been changing slowly for millions of
years.

Until it stopped changing slowly, and started changing 100x faster, in the
past 50ish years.

~~~
dispat0r
Please proof that claim. 100x faster never. And faster warming compared to
which period. We are still in at the tail end of an ice age so warming is
expected.

~~~
ChrisClark
Why should we prove it to you people over and over when you just ignore facts?
You're not worth anything other than this comment.

~~~
dispat0r
I meant your 100x faster claim. If you write stuff like that you should at
least link to the study or article.

